# RIP Maiko



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

https://www.armytimes.com/news/your...d-while-saving-soldiers-lives-in-afghanistan/

"Maiko was an experienced veteran of 2/75. He deployed a total of six times to Afghanistan, conducting more than 50 Ranger-led direct action raids.

How much longer will US and partner forces ‘own the night’ in combat?
How much longer will US and partner forces ‘own the night’ in combat?
Filmed through the tinted green of night vision goggles, a February video by the Taliban depicts their assault on an Afghan Local Police outpost in Khandahar province.


He was originally born in Holland in June 2011, and came to the United States at 15 months old. The Regimental Dog Program selected Maiko for training from Shallow Creek Kennel, a working dog training facility located in northwestern Pennsylvania, in October 2012."

Good boy, Maiko. RIP


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

RIP Maiko, job well done. Thank you <3 <3


----------

